# What do you think of this classic?



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Sep 29, 2015)

RAT ROD Men's Pre-war Zenith Marshall Wells
http://skagit.craigslist.org/bik/5207023908.html

via cPro Craigslist App
iOS: http://tinyurl.com/CL-iDevice
Android: http://tinyurl.com/CL-Android


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2015)

Not much....



AnotherOneBitesTheDust said:


> RAT ROD Men's Pre-war Zenith Marshall Wells
> http://skagit.craigslist.org/bik/5207023908.html
> 
> via cPro Craigslist App
> ...


----------



## bricycle (Sep 29, 2015)

think I vomited a bit in my mouth.....


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 29, 2015)

i agree with cat fish not much!!!!!


----------



## AnotherOneBitesTheDust (Sep 29, 2015)

bicycle larry said:


> i agree with cat fish not much!!!!!




Yes,  I agree with catfish and you as well.  I just wanted you guys to look at a POS!


----------



## vincev (Sep 29, 2015)

Hope owner doesnt crash and land on those bars.


----------



## W2J (Sep 29, 2015)

looks a bit dangerous to ride or be near.maybe it was in a barn fire and everything kinda melted together.


----------



## bairdco (Sep 29, 2015)

I always get a laugh when people post,  "this weekend only, " or, "today only!" And you see the same ad for months 

What are they thinking? If I don't sell it today then I'll keep it forever?


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 30, 2015)

I'd be ashame to ride that in public.


----------



## partsguy (Sep 30, 2015)

I can imagine riding that while Duck Dynasty is on TV and my sister and my cousin are waiting for me in bed.


----------

